# Renew PR visa 801



## sabrina25 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey guys, 

I just got my PR visa 801 but I would like to know how it works to renew the PR as I am overseas and intend to stay for a while before coming back to Australia. I have heard that there is a requirement to stay for 2 years at least in Australia before the expiry date of the PR, but I am not sure... 

I can not find any information on their website, does anyone have any info about the requirements?

Thank you!


----------



## Gothenburg (Mar 6, 2015)

YES , For a 155 visa there is...
( Resident Return Visa)
If you need to apply for such a visa and have returned back to Australia before the 801 visa expires


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

The website for the Resident Return Visa is Resident Return visa (subclasses 155 and 157)


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

sabrina25 said:


> I have heard that there is a requirement to stay for 2 years at least in Australia before the expiry date of the PR, but I am not sure..


That's not correct, however most people seem to get this wrong. If you review the DIBP website (see the link JandE has provided), you can find more information.

But basically, the RRV renews the travel rights that come with your PR visa, since those on the PR visa last only 5 years. Where your time in Australia matters is how long you can renew the travel rights for. If you have lived in Australia for 2 of the 5 years immediately before applying, then you'd likely get a 5-year RRV. If you haven't lived in Australia for 2 years but are living in Australia when you apply, you are more likely to get a 1-year RRV. If you aren't living in Australia at all, then you need to demonstrate strong ties to Australia, e.g. job, home, family here etc., in order to get any RRV and it would likely only be a short one (e.g. 3-month or 1-year).


----------



## sabrina25 (Apr 23, 2013)

Maggie-May24 said:


> That's not correct, however most people seem to get this wrong. If you review the DIBP website (see the link JandE has provided), you can find more information.
> 
> But basically, the RRV renews the travel rights that come with your PR visa, since those on the PR visa last only 5 years. Where your time in Australia matters is how long you can renew the travel rights for. If you have lived in Australia for 2 of the 5 years immediately before applying, then you'd likely get a 5-year RRV. If you haven't lived in Australia for 2 years but are living in Australia when you apply, you are more likely to get a 1-year RRV. If you aren't living in Australia at all, then you need to demonstrate strong ties to Australia, e.g. job, home, family here etc., in order to get any RRV and it would likely only be a short one (e.g. 3-month or 1-year).


Thank you guys for your replies,

I just read the information on their website, but basically, if I stay 2 years out of 5 years in Australia, I will be likely to get my visa renewed for 5 years, but does it means that I need to renew my PR every 5 years to be able to keep it, subject to the "residency requirement"?

Thank you for your help!


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

sabrina25 said:


> Thank you guys for your replies, I just read the information on their website, but basically, if I stay 2 years out of 5 years in Australia, I will be likely to get my visa renewed for 5 years, but does it means that I need to renew my PR every 5 years to be able to keep it, subject to the "residency requirement"? Thank you for your help!


Unless you become an Australian citizen you need to renew the RRV ( travel facility) every 5 years and you will be subject to the residency requirements to be able to do that.

Sent from my iPhone using Australia


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

The RRV renews the travel rights on your PR visa. If you move to Australia, you don't need an RRV to remain here. But if you want to be able to travel overseas and re-enter then you need an RRV (or become a citizen).


----------

